# Meaning of Life



## Keno Star (Jul 8, 2011)

*What is the True Meaning of Life*?
Do you know?
I Do


----------



## pigpen (Jul 8, 2011)

to help sustain other life and then compost


----------



## pigpen (Jul 8, 2011)

symbiosis like a mo' fucker


----------



## Wolf (Jul 10, 2011)

I figured it out when I was high once, really I did. But then I forgot what it was right after because of how excited I got. I have never been the same sense that day lol.


----------



## MiztressWinter (Jul 11, 2011)

Moved to General Banter. The questions section is more for questions on the site, or how to's around StP =)

Also, people have been trying to answer this question for ages. Since you started the thread KeNoe, why don't you give us your opinion?

I don't necessarily think there is a direct answer to *the meaning of life*. I think life is what you make of it. It can be negative, or positive based on your actions. Every action has a reaction. Positive actions bring positive reactions. Negative reactions bring negative reactions. Of course life is unpredictable and often things go wrong even when we have the best of intentions, but I have learned that if I follow *the golden rule* and do my best to obey ms karma, things tend to work themselves out for the best in the end.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm pretty convinced that human life is just an alien experiment.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jul 11, 2011)

eat more lsd


----------



## CXR1037 (Jul 11, 2011)

the meaning of life is to ride more trains than anyone else


----------



## MrD (Jul 11, 2011)

The meaning of life is to spend as much time as possible inside on the computer.
Everything else is just filler.


----------



## Margarita (Jul 12, 2011)

To learn as much as you can and be great medicine! Spread love and goodness.


----------



## BLEVE (Jul 12, 2011)

yeah, im more interested in what YOU think the "true" meaning of life is...

for me, that whole relativism thing rings super strong on this one. two reasons: 1. lots and lots of people all with they're own lives and people to be around. 2. each person has people around them, (gov., boss', girl/boyfriends, parents, friends, yada yada yada...) who have ideas on where "true meaning" comes from and what it ought to be for them. so, i dont think there is a universal meaning to life but if you had a gun to my head i would say that finding the balance between all of our own ideas, with all the other ideas present in our lives in a way that makes your life feel good to you - no feel the best that it can be, is the goal.. but i still cant say that it _means_ anything... my monkey brain hasnt figured that out yet.. aside from compost, i mean.


----------



## Keno Star (May 18, 2012)

The mystery of life is not a problem to be solved but a reality to be experienced


----------



## Orzhr0n (May 18, 2012)

There is no specific meaning of life, you have to find it yourself


----------



## Menyun (May 18, 2012)

Depends on your beliefs I guess. If you dont believe in God then their is no meaning. It just is the way it is. Everyone's goal in life is or atleast should be to be happy and finding a way to achieve happiness, but to say life has a meaning itself I can't say I agree with. Now if you believe in God the meaning of life is more along the lines of a way to prove your worthiness. Which that in and of itself is very debateable atleast along the lines or whats worthy and whats not.



DaisyDoom said:


> I'm pretty convinced that human life is just an alien experiment.


 
lol this could definately be a possibility aswell.


----------



## dolittle (May 18, 2012)

The meaning of life...... Is to live it.


----------



## Menyun (May 18, 2012)

I know what this man thought the meaning of life was... haha
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/man-fathered-30-kids-needs-break-child-support-140439765.html


----------



## William (May 18, 2012)

Why? Dont you know? The meaning of life is to find your own meaning in it.


----------



## ped (May 19, 2012)

pleasure


----------

